# Schutzhund



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

I have a 10 week GSD puppy and I'd like to train her in schutzhund. I've found out too late that it is recommended to join a club before getting a puppy, so I'm currently looking for a club and hopefully going to visit one on Sunday. Anyway, for now, can anyone recommend any books, videos (youtube or dvd) that I could use to get started. So far I've just been playing with her a lot hopefully developing a strong bond and trying to teach her what is okay to bite.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

get with a club....better to do it right from the get go so there is nothing to fix. https://www.germanshepherddog.com/events-new/


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yup, check out the closest clubs and see if there is a good match for you. Each club has it's own feel to it. Once you find a good fit you'll be spending a lot of time there. 

LV DVG America | The only all-breed dog sport organization 
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/

these 2 links can help you get started with your search


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are You at? You don't have to belong to as club and there are trainers that work independently


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Phantom, I have a 12 week old GSD now that ive had since he was 8 weeks. He got his final set of shots Saturday and hit the schutzhund field for the first time last night. I didnt joined beforehand, just showed up with my pup, started talking to everyone and got an app to join. Most of the people are very down to earth and ready to help, ESPECIALLY WITH A PUPPY! As of right now, alot of prey drive with a flirt pole and alot of positive reinforcement obedience training. Our pups still have a longgg way to go before they are actually on the field doing work so for now its all socialization and positive reinforcement.


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Also, some of my favorites to watch are Mike Ellis, Larry Krohn, anything on Leerburg, Robert Carbral and Tyler Muto. There are a ton more but that should keep you busy a while. Remember there is more than one way to do this, I like to read and watch as much as I can and try to figure out what will work best with MY dog.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Where are You at? You don't have to belong to as club and there are trainers that work independently


Craighead county Arkansas. It looks like the only club near me at all is in St. Louis (3+hrs away).


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

BlitzTheGSD said:


> Phantom, I have a 12 week old GSD now that ive had since he was 8 weeks. He got his final set of shots Saturday and hit the schutzhund field for the first time last night. I didnt joined beforehand, just showed up with my pup, started talking to everyone and got an app to join. Most of the people are very down to earth and ready to help, ESPECIALLY WITH A PUPPY! As of right now, alot of prey drive with a flirt pole and alot of positive reinforcement obedience training. Our pups still have a longgg way to go before they are actually on the field doing work so for now its all socialization and positive reinforcement.


That actually reminded me of a question I've been wondering. I should bring her with me when I first visit?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phantom said:


> Craighead county Arkansas. It looks like the only club near me at all is in St. Louis (3+hrs away).


Art Shaw has a new club in Leslie, Arkansas. I think he rejoined USCA but not sure. AND.....he's bringing in Peter Verachtert for a seminar soon. Highly recommend that.

https://www.facebook.com/kennel.vonderzahnburg

You can also ask here to see if there are any training groups near you
https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Phantom said:


> That actually reminded me of a question I've been wondering. I should bring her with me when I first visit?





Yes definitely. At this age its just more socialization then anything else. The decoy may mess with her a little with the flirt pole or something but for the most part youll be riding the bench for a while. So best advice I can get during that time is keep your mouth shut and ears open and try to take in as much info as you can so when you do actually start with her youre ahead of the game.


----------



## Jacquelyn Frascatore (Oct 19, 2018)

*Schutzhund Club in your area*

Wolf River Schutzhund Club
Carma J. Cleveland
Collierville, TN
(901) 605-8801 

Try this one. I think they are only an 1.5 hrs away. 
I wouldn't bring my puppy. Just go check it out and see if you like what they are doing. 
You can always look at United Schutzhund Club of America for more information on rules, events, and clubs.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

Cool, it is closer. Didn't see it when I searched for clubs.


Jacquelyn Frascatore said:


> Wolf River Schutzhund Club
> Carma J. Cleveland
> Collierville, TN
> (901) 605-8801
> ...


----------

